

Yahoo Sues Ex-Staffer Claiming She Gave Secrets to Writer - discardorama
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-08/yahoo-sues-ex-staffer-over-claims-she-shared-secrets-with-writer

======
discardorama
You can read an email exchange between the leaker and Nick Carlson (of
BusinessInsider, who wrote a book about Marissa Mayer late last year) here:
[https://infotomb.com/xpk6k.pdf](https://infotomb.com/xpk6k.pdf)

~~~
mahmud
This is terrible. Yahoo definitely has a case. Lal comes off as irresponsible,
malicious, and even a little unhinged.

